# Mortal Kombat VS Street Fighter



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Jul 31, 2006)

Both universes are damn powerfull. Who wins this?

Personally i think MK will take this one.

The One Being (Omnipotent of MK) is BANNED.


----------



## keyboad (Jul 31, 2006)

i really got to think of this one without being gross (i dont like MK because its gross but still.... and i really dont like the graphics to that game)
well street fighter does have the blasts like dragon punch or what ever but i have to give this one to MK


----------



## Delta Shell (Jul 31, 2006)

Doesn't the street fighter universe have _extremely_ overpowered characters in it though?

Like Akuma jumping into outer space and whatnot?


----------



## BattousaiMS (Jul 31, 2006)

If it was a realistic fight. I would give it to Mortal Kombat. Let's face it took a huge dive during MK3 and its 1000 refixs. But MKA, MK:SM and MK:A flat out beat Street Fighter games in terms of inginiuty.

In terms of power: SF universe is stronger, if you consider the supers. But alot of MK characters are somewhat immortal and gods so they can easily comeback. SF Can't!

Finally: YES SCORPION >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SF Universe. He's already dead and all he has to do is comeback alive an infinit times till he has sucessfully killed all SF members.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 31, 2006)

BattousaiMS said:
			
		

> If it was a realistic fight. I would give it to Mortal Kombat. Let's face it took a huge dive during MK3 and its 1000 refixs. But MKA, MK:SM and MK:A flat out beat Street Fighter games in terms of inginiuty.
> 
> In terms of power: SF universe is stronger, if you consider the supers. But alot of MK characters are somewhat immortal and gods so they can easily comeback. SF Can't!
> 
> Finally: YES SCORPION >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SF Universe. He's already dead and all he has to do is comeback alive an infinit times till he has sucessfully killed all SF members.



Scorpion got owned by Johnny Cage in the movie.


----------



## Samurai Man (Jul 31, 2006)

i think MK takes this one


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 1, 2006)

Curious. . .

Which MK characters can stand up to

-Gill
-Akuma
-Oro


----------



## Insipidipity (Aug 1, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> Curious. . .
> 
> Which MK characters can stand up to
> 
> ...


The Elder Gods?


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Aug 1, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Scorpion got owned by Johnny Cage in the movie.


Please that movie wasnt accurate.


----------



## elektroniks (Aug 1, 2006)

Gill, Akuma, Evil Ryu, Ryu, Gen, and Oro will kick ass in MK vs. SF
do non-playable characters count?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 1, 2006)

_The Elder Gods?_

Out of the MK warriors, that would be Fujin and Raiden, is it not?


----------



## Zouri (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm not too sure on how powerful the Elder Gods are in MK, but I'm pretty sure that SF takes this. Mainly because of Satsui no Hadou or "Evil Intent." When a character gives into this they become extremely Akuma level powerful, and that's Akuma holding back powerful. Ryu, Sakura, and possibly Ken can use this power. Also, if a character is controlled by M. Bison or experimented on, they too can reach that level. So far Charlie and Chun-Li have done this.

Not to mention that Akuma is holding back in every fight he participates in outside of fights with Gen, Oro, and Ryu. Akuma has the power to break apart an island with a punch and has mastered techniques which can split Ayers Rock in two.

Until I hear about someone from MK doing that I think I'll give this fight to SF.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 1, 2006)

_Ryu, Sakura, and possibly Ken can use this power. Also, if a character is controlled by M. Bison or experimented on, they too can reach that level. So far Charlie and Chun-Li have done this._

In the SF canon, Ryu posses the killing intent. Ken never had it.

Dark Sakura's a pallette swap in MvsSF, as well as Shadow Charlie and Shadow Lady from MvsC.

Psycho Power is exclusive to Bison, while Soul Power is exclusive to Rose.

Ingrid -- newly introduced -- is even above A3 Bison. Although there's little information on her, she's in between tier 1 and tier 2 of the SF fighters.


----------



## Zouri (Aug 1, 2006)

^ Ah, I see. I wasn't sure on where Ken was with it. But what exactly is Violent Ken then?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 1, 2006)

Violent Ken from Svs.C draws upon the inspiration of the Bison-controlled Ken in the SF2 Animated Movie.

It's basically Ken with Psycho Power. And it's not canon.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Aug 2, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Scorpion got owned by Johnny Cage in the movie.



Yeah and unfortunately, Johnny Cage got owned right back in the beginning of the 2nd movie .


----------



## Havoc (Aug 2, 2006)

Mafioso11 said:
			
		

> Yeah and unfortunately, Johnny Cage got owned right back in the beginning of the 2nd movie .



That was the worst thing they could have ever done.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

i voted sf but forgot that smoke can blow up the world. i think mk


----------



## Gambitz (Aug 2, 2006)

ill go with MK on this one...


----------



## waster (Aug 2, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmm street fighter


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 2, 2006)

MK is more brutal
MK for the win here

sectors fatality > the world


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 2, 2006)

Akuma > Mortal Kombat


----------



## shadow978 (Aug 3, 2006)

*MK*



			
				The Nameless Pharaoh said:
			
		

> Both universes are damn powerfull. Who wins this?
> 
> Personally i think MK will take this one.




Mortal Kombat for me.


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Aug 3, 2006)

blocky4 said:
			
		

> Akuma > Mortal Kombat


Care to explain your post. Sure Akuma > some Mk warriors but NOT the entire universe. So in other words Akuma > MK is WRONG.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 3, 2006)

Shin Akuma. Shin Akuma >>>>>>>>> Akuma.

Akuma > some MK warriors, yes. Shin Akuma > a lot more MK warriors, if not a great majority.


----------



## Not a Ninja (Aug 4, 2006)

From what I remember the MK characters walked like crude puppets with back problems. I vote SF.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 4, 2006)

The Mortal Kombat movie sucked less than the Street Fighter one

Thus MK > SF


----------



## Not a Ninja (Aug 4, 2006)

But the Street Fighter animated series was better than the Mortal Kombat one. Unless you kount the _American_ SF animated series, but really, nobody kared about that one. _Nobody_.


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 4, 2006)

blue.rellik said:
			
		

> The Mortal Kombat movie sucked less than the Street Fighter one
> 
> Thus MK > SF


Animated SF movie was good. MK movie was so-so. Second MK was absolutely horrible, even rivalling Starship Troopers 2 in suckiness.


----------



## Gamabunta (Aug 4, 2006)

^^ Yea starship troopers 2 was a film they should have never made... much like matrix 2 & 3.

The SF animated films were quite good. I prefered Alpha to the main film, as you only glimpsed like all of the characters (like you see dalsim once, and akuma in the background. An the storyline is a bit sucky since bison SUDDENLY decides not to use his psycho power an gets his ass handed to him on a plate). But its safe to say that both SF an MK real films sucked major testicle hair.

I may have gone a bit ott when i said Akuma > MK. But if akuma can take out most of the MK team. An ryu is meant to be like "as strong as akuma" then i dont think MK would stand much of a chance

Scorpion: Get over here!
*Akuma blasts a whole through through his stomach*
Scorpion: CALL AN AMBULANCE!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 4, 2006)

_The Mortal Kombat movie sucked less than the Street Fighter one

Thus MK > SF_

No MK can compare to Alpha 3 or Third Strike.


----------



## Azure-kun (Aug 4, 2006)

as I recall, Johnny cage knocked Goro's head off. . .the only person I can think of with that much power in there hands from the street fighter unisverse is Oro.


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Aug 4, 2006)

Guys, MK bieng better than SF or Vice-versa in animation wont help any of them in the actual fight.


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Aug 4, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> _The Elder Gods?_
> 
> Out of the MK warriors, that would be Fujin and Raiden, is it not?


Actually no. They are gods, not elder gods.

God of MK =/= E.God of MK.


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (Aug 4, 2006)

*.....*

there almost the same but i pick mortal combat.


----------



## Goodfellow (Aug 8, 2006)

One word.

HADOKEN

And that is the end of that.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 8, 2006)

You have to take into consideration all the magical elements of the MK universe.  It has fighters who can transform into any other fighter, fighters who can transform into monsters to fight, real monsters like Goro, Kintaro and Motaro, the Dragon King and his undefeatable army etc...

Given that the MK universe is made of many other universes (or "realms"), I don't see how the SF universe could hope to take this one.


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Aug 8, 2006)

Tsukiyomi said:
			
		

> You have to take into consideration all the magical elements of the MK universe.  It has fighters who can transform into any other fighter, fighters who can transform into monsters to fight, real monsters like Goro, Kintaro and Motaro, the Dragon King and his undefeatable army etc...
> 
> Given that the MK universe is made of many other universes (or "realms"), I don't see how the SF universe could hope to take this one.



Quoted for truth.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 8, 2006)

_Given that the MK universe is made of many other universes (or "realms"), I don't see how the SF universe could hope to take this one._

Depends on how powerful the tier 1 characters are. Oro, Gill, and Akuma.

We also note, Akuma and Oro are victims of "warriors-constantly-holding-back" syndrome. Gill, I don't know.

Cast-wise from the games, the MK universe obviously overwhelms the SF universe through sheer numbers.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 8, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> Depends on how powerful the tier 1 characters are. Oro, Gill, and Akuma.
> 
> We also note, Akuma and Oro are victims of "warriors-constantly-holding-back" syndrome. Gill, I don't know.
> 
> Cast-wise from the games, the MK universe obviously overwhelms the SF universe through sheer numbers.



You have to remember that some of the MK characters are literally GODS.  They have powers surpassing normal humans, not only that but then we have characters like the Dragon King whose ambitions are Final Fantasy level in nature.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 8, 2006)

_You have to remember that some of the MK characters are literally GODS. They have powers surpassing normal humans, not only that but then we have characters like the Dragon King whose ambitions are Final Fantasy level in nature._

How many Gods are there in the MK universe in the MK cast of warriors?


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Aug 8, 2006)

I dont think that what he meant by gods was ...umm gods. I think he meant immortal or undead. Lots of MK warriors are undead and they will always comeback to fight again.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 8, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> How many Gods are there in the MK universe in the MK cast of warriors?



From the very start?  I can think of three off the top of my head, Shinnock, Raiden and Fuujin.

Then we have god-like characters like Shao Khan and the Dragon King who rule over universes (the Dragon King wanted to have dominion over all universes). The dragon king survived an emormous explosion (powered by Raiden, Shang Tsung and Quan Chi) point blank without even being phased.  Show me a SF character who can create more damage than that explosion did.

Then we have powerful sorcerers like Shang Tsung and Quan Chi who are capable of killing gods and stealing the souls of mortals.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 8, 2006)

_From the very start? I can think of three off the top of my head, Shinnock, Raiden and Fuujin._

Does Raiden still have his immortality?

And didn't Shinnok need the Amulet that Quan-Chi withheld from him?

_Then we have god-like characters like Shao Khan and the Dragon King who rule over universes (the Dragon King wanted to have dominion over all universes)._

Shao-Khan's an immortal? Didn't he die?

_The dragon king survived an emormous explosion (powered by Raiden, Shang Tsung and Quan Chi) point blank without even being phased. Show me a SF character who can create more damage than that explosion did._

Unknown. One can argue that a tier 1 character -- Oro with full capability, Shin Akuma, or Gill at full capability -- could. However, that's too much speculation on SF's part, so I have to concede here.

_Then we have powerful sorcerers like Shang Tsung and Quan Chi who are capable of killing gods and stealing the souls of mortals._

Just so we have this right, gods in MK are not omnipotents? Or. . . ?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 8, 2006)

Dude, I'll say it again, you need to learn to use the quoting system, its a pain in the ass to have to separate my own posts (and other peoples posts) from yours before responding.



			
				Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> And didn't Shinnok need the Amulet that Quan-Chi withheld from him?



The amulet was the source of his power since he was stripped of his power as an elder god.  The other gods sealed him and his powers, hence why other gods like Raiden and Fuujin don't also need amulets.



			
				Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> Does Raiden still have his immortality?
> 
> Shao-Khan's an immortal? Didn't he die?



When did I ever say they were immortal?  Being gods/godlike they are far harder to kill than any mortal, but not immortal.  The dragon king is a good example again, he took a blast capable of leveling a city point blank and just walked away unscathed.  Show me a SF character coming even close to that.



			
				Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> Unknown. One can argue that a tier 1 character -- Oro with full capability, Shin Akuma, or Gill at full capability -- could. However, that's too much speculation on SF's part, so *I have to concede here.*



Thank you, we have no proof of any SF character being able to withstand anywhere near this, but we do have proof of MK characters doing so with ease.



			
				Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> Just so we have this right, gods in MK are not omnipotents? Or. . . ?



Once again, I never said they were omnipotent.  Think of them like gods in marvel, extremely powerful, but killable and not omniscient.

Raiden and Fuujin have powers allowing them to decimate cities (they control wind and lightning for gods sake), Dragon King is a living tank and Shang Tsung can tear souls out of peoples bodies.

In the end the MK characters seem far superior.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 8, 2006)

Understandable.

Barring gods then, would it be a closer fight? Or would the Street Fighters still be overwhelmed due to the sheer numbers?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 8, 2006)

If we were to put them all up against each other I would say SF would lose due to shear numbers, if we limited it to an equal number of MK characters it would be different, then it would depend on which characters you allowed.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 8, 2006)

Top 10 warriors from MK barring Gods?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 8, 2006)

Who would you classify as the top 10 warriors from each series?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 8, 2006)

In the entire SF series, as of Third Strike, top 10 in no order would have to be

Akuma (end of TS)
Oro
Gill
SF2 Bison (merged with Rose)
Psycho Drive Bision (in SFA3)
Ingrid
Ryu (as of TS)
Evil Ryu
Sagat

10th spot is debatable. I'd consider Q, Ken, Gen in his prime, Urien, or Rose.


----------



## Jin22 (Aug 8, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> In the entire SF series, as of Third Strike, top 10 in no order would have to be
> 
> Akuma (end of TS)
> Oro
> ...


Gen in his prime easily takes top five, though I'd get rid of one of the Bison's and add Ken.


----------



## Seany (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm going with Mortal Combat =P.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 9, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> In the entire SF series, as of Third Strike, top 10 in no order would have to be
> 
> Akuma (end of TS)
> Oro
> ...



Alright and which MK characters are we putting them up against?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 9, 2006)

Top 10 barring gods.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 9, 2006)

Jin22 said:
			
		

> Gen in his prime easily takes top five, though I'd get rid of one of the Bison's and add Ken.


I don't think Ken has shown enough improvement to warrant that.

Shin Gouki (SFIII) and Oro with both arms are definitely the cream of the crop. Following soon after that are Gill and Final Vega (SFZ3), along with a restrained Gouki (SFIII) and Oro. After that, there's the likes of Ryu (SFIII), Satsui no Hadou ni Mezameta Ryu, Gouki (SFZ), Gen during his prime, Vega (SFII) and Sagat. The likes of Ken, Rose and Urien follow after that.

If Ingrid even has a place within Street Fighter canon has yet to be confirmed. If she does, then she's easily top tier plot-wise as well.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 9, 2006)

Couldn't have put it any better myself.


----------



## Jin22 (Aug 9, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> I don't think Ken has shown enough improvement to warrant that.
> 
> Shin Gouki (SFIII) and Oro with both arms are definitely the cream of the crop. Following soon after that are Gill and Final Vega (SFZ3), along with a restrained Gouki (SFIII) and Oro. After that, there's the likes of Ryu (SFIII), Satsui no Hadou ni Mezameta Ryu, Gouki (SFZ), Gen during his prime, Vega (SFII) and Sagat. The likes of Ken, Rose and Urien follow after that.
> 
> If Ingrid even has a place within Street Fighter canon has yet to be confirmed. If she does, then she's easily top tier plot-wise as well.


Being one who defeated normal Akuma, I was just establishing a point how Gen(in his prime) obviously belongs in the top ten. That left one last spot open which is debateable between 3 or 4 candidates.  Out of bias, I chose Ken...sue me.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 9, 2006)

Gen fought a restrained Gouki during the point in the series in which Gouki himself was at his weakest. Even then, Gen didn't win, but only forced the match to a standstill. Sure, to even be comparable to Gouki is worth "top ten" status, it's just that he's just not very high up on said list, that's all.

Also, for those unaware of the overall strength of Street Fighter character, the lower tier characters are nothing to sneeze at either. And while I don't like using gameplay feats often, I have to note that three moves in Street Fighter III are even strong enough to create shockwaves on impact (which isn't something that happens often in SF games)...the last blow of Makoto's Seichuusen Godanzuki, both hits of Q's Fukubu Oyobi Koutoubu e no Tsuuda Kari, and all four hits of Ryu's Shin Shouryuuken.

In the case of Ryu's Shin Shouryuuken, the opponent's body even contorts with each blow, and the fact that Hugo (a _huge_ wrestler with quite the belly to boot, giving him incredible durability) even retained consciousness after being hit by it is considered a feat in itself. The Shin Shouryuuken is stated to be one of the strongest moves in the Street Fighter world.


----------



## Jin22 (Aug 9, 2006)

I don't want to get too far off topic; anyway, the top tiers from Streetfighter could probably hold out the gods in MK. Ryu alone can destroy a skyscraper with a charged up Shinkuu Hadouken.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 9, 2006)

Jin22 said:
			
		

> I don't want to get too far off topic; anyway, the top tiers from Streetfighter could probably hold out the gods in MK. Ryu alone can destroy a skyscraper with a charged up Shinkuu Hadouken.



Level a skyscraper?  Raiden and Fuujin are the elements of a storm, they could probably level entire cities.

Question, would you count guys like the Dragon King a god or just actual gods like Raiden, Fuujin and Shinnock?


----------



## Jin22 (Aug 9, 2006)

> Level a skyscraper?  Raiden and Fuujin are the elements of a storm, they could probably level entire cities.


Though being expressed as 'gods' in their world, I'm still not so sure of their ability. For one, and I could be mistaken but, wasn't Raiden defeated by Shang Tsung and Quan Chi in Deadly Alliance? If that is so, then it is possible for the MK 'gods' to be defeated by beings of powerful caliber. In other words, they can be defeated by people who aren't gods themselves.




			
				Tsukiyomi said:
			
		

> Question, would you count guys like the Dragon King a god or just actual gods like Raiden, Fuujin and Shinnock?


I don't know what the Dragon King is described as, but I've heard he is stronger than the known MK gods. Also proving the MK gods aren't nothing much but paper figures.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 9, 2006)

Jin22 said:
			
		

> Though being expressed as 'gods' in their world, I'm still not so sure of their ability. For one, and I could be mistaken but, wasn't Raiden defeated by Shang Tsung and Quan Chi in Deadly Alliance? If that is so, then it is possible for the MK 'gods' to be defeated by beings of powerful caliber. In other words, they can be defeated by people who aren't gods themselves.



Shang Tsung and Quan Chi are powerful sorcerers, Shang Tsung was tapping souls directly from heaven, this would mean his magical powers were on a godly level.

Quan Chi's powers come from the source of power for a god (Shinnocks Amulet), so both of them wield godlike power.



			
				Jin22 said:
			
		

> I don't know what the Dragon King is described as, but I've heard he is stronger than the known MK gods. Also proving the MK gods aren't nothing much but paper figures.



He is a god in a sense, just not officially recognized as such.  He is the true master of the outworld realm and his goal was to become one with all realms and be the only being in existence.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 9, 2006)

Raiden IIRC had the upper hand when he fought Quan Chi and Shang Tsung, he lost only because Tsung took in another soul to give him a power-up


----------



## Jin22 (Aug 10, 2006)

Tsukiyomi said:
			
		

> Shang Tsung and Quan Chi are powerful sorcerers, Shang Tsung was tapping souls directly from heaven, this would mean his magical powers were on a godly level.
> 
> Quan Chi's powers come from the source of power for a god (Shinnocks Amulet), so both of them wield godlike power.


Being the specialist at fighting games I am, it goes gainst my principals to do this but, I looked up the ending of Deadly Alliance....*cringe* So I want to know, these beings: Shang Tsung and Quan Chi, why would Raiden send in a bunch of ordinary human beings to thwart a couple of guys who wield 'god-like' power? Even if they lost that battle, that's certainly out of Raiden's character to send in a bunch of people, who he's suppose to protect, to their doom?  Why would he even assume they would even stand a chance, they are only human right?

Also, it was said that Shang Tsung and Quan Chi would have to get rid of their two biggest obstacles before they could put their plan into action. Of those two, Lui Kang.  If they are on the verge of attaining such power, why would they have need of fearing a human?




> He is a god in a sense, just not officially recognized as such.  He is the true master of the outworld realm and his goal was to become one with all realms and be the only being in existence.


More like an emperor than a 'god'.  

Being just human, when the term 'god' is used we immediately think omnipotence or unlimited power. Though in all of the fanatical worlds created, the term 'god' has been used in many ways. Look at Thor for instance, and this is just an example but he is described as a 'god' in the marvel universe, yet he has been defeated or subdued by people who aren't gods.  

Again, I'm not too sure of the extent of the MK's gods abilities for them to just out right out class the SF world.  Akuma destroyed an entire island with just his fist.  That, by our standards, could go for 'god-like' ability...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 10, 2006)

blue.rellik said:
			
		

> Raiden IIRC had the upper hand when he fought Quan Chi and Shang Tsung, he lost only because Tsung took in another soul to give him a power-up



Yes, Shang Tsung was tied directly into heaven, giving him a limitless number of souls to call upon.



			
				Jin22 said:
			
		

> Being the specialist at fighting games I am, it goes gainst my principals to do this but, I looked up the ending of Deadly Alliance....*cringe* So I want to know, these beings: Shang Tsung and Quan Chi, why would Raiden send in a bunch of ordinary human beings to thwart a couple of guys who wield 'god-like' power? Even if they lost that battle, that's certainly out of Raiden's character to send in a bunch of people, who he's suppose to protect, to their doom?  Why would he even assume they would even stand a chance, they are only human right?


What exactly is a specialist at fighting games?

Raiden sent them because he has to abide by the rules of Mortal Kombat, he could go in alone, but the odds of him taking down both Shang Tsung and Quan Chi along with their armies of followers alone are slim.  So he recruited earth's best fighters.

The elder gods chose Scorpion as their champion, he has the power to beat them and himself cannot be truly killed.



			
				Jin22 said:
			
		

> Also, it was said that Shang Tsung and Quan Chi would have to get rid of their two biggest obstacles before they could put their plan into action. Of those two, Lui Kang.  If they are on the verge of attaining such power, why would they have need of fearing a human?


Once again, they are bound by the rules of Mortal Kombat.  They have have to actually fight in an arena.  In terms of shear fighting ability Lui Kang is a far better fighter than either of them.  If you watch the opening to Deadly Alliance you'll notice Shang Tsung tried to fight him fist to fist which is the way it has to be done according to the rules.



			
				Jin22 said:
			
		

> More like an emperor than a 'god'.


He is an eternal master of an entire universe of beings and souls, sounds like a god to me.



			
				Jin22 said:
			
		

> Being just human, when the term 'god' is used we immediately think omnipotence or unlimited power. Though in all of the fanatical worlds created, the term 'god' has been used in many ways. Look at Thor for instance, and this is just an example but he is described as a 'god' in the marvel universe, yet he has been defeated or subdued by people who aren't gods.


Maybe in the western world you think "unlimited power".  In many other parts of the world gods are powerful, but by no means limitless.  In many myths about the world ending the gods are powerless to stop it, if their power was truly limiltless they could.

Then we have gods in the eastern religions who are called gods simply because they are immortal and powerful, but by no means omnipotent.

A god is simply a being that is elevated above normal beings, with abilities they will never have.



			
				Jin22 said:
			
		

> Again, I'm not too sure of the extent of the MK's gods abilities for them to just out right out class the SF world.  Akuma destroyed an entire island with just his fist.  That, by our standards, could go for 'god-like' ability...


God like?  By that logic the Hulk is more of a god than anyone in the SF universe.

A god like Raiden or Fuujin could call upon the elements and destroy an island with a simple exertion of will power.


----------



## Solar old (Aug 10, 2006)

^  Woot! ^   

Tsukiomi laying the beatdown... with the "crushing grip of reason"

I like the idea of a battle between the SF universe and the MK universe, but I am conflicted by the series of replies fro a couple of reasons. 

1st problem - The argument that most people have adopted, or catered to is the following: The winner, by obvious logical deduction, will also be the universe with the most powerful character. THus: Akuma vs Raiden has been a popular suggestion. The fallacy here is obvious to me: it's simply not true. Wouldn't the winner of a SF vs MK bout (especially thinking in terms of a fighting game...match-by-match) be the universe with the most victories? 

2nd problem - What followis from above^ (1st problem) is that you need a clear tournament-style layout to have a definitive answer...otherwise it's all banter. Pick 16 characters from SF, randomly pair them with 16 characters from MK, take a look at the individual bouts and tally up the wins vs. losses. Universe that wins the most is arguably the "strongest" because overall, the characters from teh winningest team have shown their might to be superior to the other universe...not some one-on- one between two, arguably 'strongest' characters in each universe.

Is anyone opposed to this? I could sit down right now and draw up the brackets based on a SF:Alpha 3 and MK: Deadly Alliance roster...again randomly picking 16 from each universe...and then randomly pairing them. THEN, we could procede with a more significantly conclusive analysis of which universe is the greatest. 

Otherwise, these open ended battles, which have been given little thought from the original poster, become little more than a gripe fest over one or two characters when there are several dozen, equally interesting characters on each side that are getting completely ignored.

I'm going to go set up a 16 man competition and maybe create an version 2 of this same thread...if that's ok with everyone and isn't breaking some rule of the forums against thread abuse (mod, anyone?)


----------



## Jin22 (Aug 10, 2006)

Tsukiyomi said:
			
		

> What exactly is a specialist at fighting games?


It means exactly what it says.  In any case, I never have liked digging up dirt on fighting games I've never completely beat that I've always intended to beat.  Deadly Alliance is one of those games.



> Raiden sent them because he has to abide by the rules of Mortal Kombat, he could go in alone, but the odds of him taking down both Shang Tsung and Quan Chi along with their armies of followers alone are slim.  So he recruited earth's best fighters.


I still don't get it. So, he sent Earth's best fighters so that they can distract Chi and Tsung's armies or did he send them to defeat Chi and Tsung themselves?



> Once again, they are bound by the rules of Mortal Kombat.  They have have to actually fight in an arena.  In terms of shear fighting ability Lui Kang is a far better fighter than either of them.


So was the ambushing of Lui Kang considered within the rules?  

What I really want to know is that why these two, who are on the verge of wielding god-like abilities, so afraid a mere human being?  



> Maybe in the western world you think "unlimited power".  In many other parts of the world gods are powerful, but by no means limitless.  In many myths about the world ending the gods are powerless to stop it, if their power was truly limiltless they could.
> 
> Then we have gods in the eastern religions who are called gods simply because they are immortal and powerful, but by no means omnipotent.
> 
> A god is simply a being that is elevated above normal beings, with abilities they will never have.


My objective with all of this is to discern how powerful the MK 'gods' are compared to the regualer comabtants of Mortal Kombat. By THAT, I can gauge the power and abilities between the two worlds.  Keep in mind that I've never said anything about who could beat who. Right now, I'm just gauging.

For instance, could Lui Kang who is a top tier in MK who defeated a god-like being in Shao Kahn, take on a top tier in streetfighter like Ryu.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 10, 2006)

Jin22 said:
			
		

> I still don't get it. So, he sent Earth's best fighters so that they can distract Chi and Tsung's armies or did he send them to defeat Chi and Tsung themselves?



He sent them to fight Shang Tsung and Quan Chi themselves.



			
				Jin22 said:
			
		

> So was the ambushing of Lui Kang considered within the rules?



Liu Kang wasn't attacked in a mortal kombat match, so there were no rules.  The Tournament had yet to begin.



			
				Jin22 said:
			
		

> What I really want to know is that why these two, who are on the verge of wielding god-like abilities, so afraid a mere human being?


 
Because within the realm of a Mortal Kombat match Liu Kang is quite powerful, a force to be reckoned with.  Outside of that set of rules certain characters are ridiculously powerful.  If you look back at one of the endings involving Shinnock, Liu Kang charged at him and Shinnock destroyed him with but a glance.



			
				Jin22 said:
			
		

> My objective with all of this is to discern how powerful the MK 'gods' are compared to the regualer comabtants of Mortal Kombat. By THAT, I can gauge the power and abilities between the two worlds.  Keep in mind that I've never said anything about who could beat who. Right now, I'm just gauging.



Yes it is difficult since they never use the full extent of their power in an actual Mortal Kombat match.  We've seen things outside of matches that far surpass their strength within them.

The sad truth may just be that they need to weaken them for matches to make the characters playable.



			
				Jin22 said:
			
		

> For instance, could Lui Kang who is a top tier in MK who defeated a god-like being in Shao Kahn, take on a top tier in streetfighter like Ryu.



Possibly, it depends how many of Liu Kangs abilities you give him (such as fatalities).


----------



## GaaraFromTheHood (Aug 10, 2006)

I dont see why we can't include gods in a fight (tsukiyomi's and Jin22 conversation) I just think the 10 best characters from the whole universe, including every version ever made should fight each other. 

Like I think Kintaro would take down most street fighters easily because he can kill you with 3 normal punches, plus he can stomp you, fireball you, and his defense is outstanding(it takes some time to kill him with your best moves/combos). I don't see anybody but Akuma beating kintaro. Smoke and Noob Saibot from UMK3 are pretty strong on their own (as stated earlier in the thread, Smoke can blow up the earth!!), and their duo in Deception is sick too. 

Obviously I give this to MK, and please remember that anything the guys in SF can do can be replicated by Shang Tsung or Shinnok or that guy in Deadly Alliance that can do anybody's powers. So If I got those 3, plus any classic versions of themselves (if possible, original old ass Shang Tsung flying all the time!) and Scorpion Smoke and Rayden, I'm feeling very confident on my MK squad. Don't worry, I would friendship and babality you to dead, is more humiliating!


----------



## Solar old (Aug 10, 2006)

I got ignored


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 10, 2006)

SOLARLORD said:
			
		

> I got ignored



Don't post just to say that.  We all have posts get ignored from time to time, sometimes people just skip to the specific person they want to debate with.  Wait for someone to respond to you and if no one does then feel free to repost what you said.


----------



## Jin22 (Aug 10, 2006)

Tsukiyomi said:
			
		

> Because within the realm of a Mortal Kombat match Liu Kang is quite powerful, a force to be reckoned with.  Outside of that set of rules certain characters are ridiculously powerful.


So within the set of MK's regulation, there are beings who are forced to hold back their power to participate in a fighting tournament? That doesn't make any sense.  



> If you look back at one of the endings involving Shinnock, Liu Kang charged at him and Shinnock destroyed him with but a glance.


Which game is this shown?



> Possibly, it depends how many of Liu Kangs abilities you give him (such as fatalities).


If only Streetfighter characters could perform fatalities too.  I can only imagine how Ken would look dragon punching somebody's head into space.


Yeah, if Shinnock is indeed as powerful as you say and with characters rivaling him to boot, then I'll grant that the MK Universe would most likely get the SF universe but only as far as the 'gods' being involved.  Even Akuma can't obliterate an opponent by simply glancing at 'em.  Paralyze, stun and intimidate probably, not destroy.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 10, 2006)

Jin22 said:
			
		

> So within the set of MK's regulation, there are beings who are forced to hold back their power to participate in a fighting tournament? That doesn't make any sense.



Well sometimes characters fight in different realms. Quan Chi in the netherrealm is about as tough as wet toilet paper (he loses pretty much all his powers, in the stroy he was being chased by Scorpion for yearrrrssssssss)


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Aug 11, 2006)

*Wouldn't shujinko make a differance? *


----------



## Jin22 (Aug 11, 2006)

blue.rellik said:
			
		

> Well sometimes characters fight in different realms. Quan Chi in the netherrealm is about as tough as wet toilet paper (he loses pretty much all his powers, in the stroy he was being chased by Scorpion for yearrrrssssssss)


If I were in Scorpion's place, being an undead ninja spectre able to roam hell freely, I could see myself torturing a guy who arranged for my family's death for all eternity as well.   

Mortal Kombat is just too confusing for my taste.  That urge I had to play it once ended after MK3.  Deadly Alliance ressurected that urge, but only slightly.  Tsukiyomi obviously's stuck with it.


----------



## GoD (inactive) (Aug 11, 2006)

Stop the debate
This flash video will answer all your speculation :

here.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 11, 2006)

Jin22 said:
			
		

> So within the set of MK's regulation, there are beings who are forced to hold back their power to participate in a fighting tournament? That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Which game is this shown?
> 
> If only Streetfighter characters could perform fatalities too.  I can only imagine how Ken would look dragon punching somebody's head into space.



Its more of a plot induced point.  We saw Raiden in deception use a single technique that leveled the entire palace they were in and everything for miles around.  If he could use this in a match any opponent would be instantly killed, but he doesn't use it in a match.



			
				Jin22 said:
			
		

> Yeah, if Shinnock is indeed as powerful as you say and with characters rivaling him to boot, then I'll grant that the MK Universe would most likely get the SF universe but only as far as the 'gods' being involved.  Even Akuma can't obliterate an opponent by simply glancing at 'em.  Paralyze, stun and intimidate probably, not destroy.



With his amulet shinnock is arguably the most powerful being in the MK universe, rivaling all the other elder gods.



			
				Octogon said:
			
		

> *Wouldn't shujinko make a differance? *



Shujinko would probably be the biggest factor, even moreso than some of the gods.


----------



## Geese (Aug 11, 2006)

Mortal Kombat has Raiden, Scorpion and other gods/hellspawns.  They obviously win.  Even still, MK characters are strong enough to uppercut people about 10 feet off the ground, roundhouse anyone 5 feet away, transform into giant homicidal beasts, lose gallons of blood and keep going.  Lest we forget Johnny Cage can knock people's heads off in a single strike and a regular MK punch makes the opponent bleed profusely.


----------



## ez (Oct 26, 2006)

MK universe ftw(partially fanboy post ^_^)

mk has gods btw, does street fighter have gods? o_O


----------



## Vicious (Oct 26, 2006)

Scorpion's flaming skeleton head FTW..


----------



## Predator (Oct 26, 2006)

Alright
Scorpion can pwn most chars in SF by himself, plain to it.
But if you add Sub Zero, Noob (the original Sub Zero) Sektor, Cyrax, Smoke, rain, Reptile, and Chameleon, ummm complete and utter pwnage of SF They each have there individual traits and expertise, Its basically saying no contest on that.
but what I wanna really see is Smokes past >>... He can blow up the world =)


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 27, 2006)

I would go with street fighter. They have more moves and special attacks that can destroy the MK


----------



## King Bookah (Oct 27, 2006)

Akuma (Shun GOku Satsu) & GIll (Ressurection) & Oro .  I go with SF although I may be a bit biased.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Oct 29, 2006)

between Shinnok, Raiden, Scorpion, Smoke, Quan Chi, Dragon King, and Shang Tsung there's no way SF can win


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Dec 25, 2006)

LOL revive!


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 25, 2006)

Akuma & Bison ftw.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 25, 2006)

Shinnok fought with Raiden and nearly destroyed the realm of Earth. He takes it by himself if he gets his amulet.

Also, in MK4, 3 endings for him to look at:

Reptile- Reptile speaks with Quan Chi, gets pissed and Quan Chi turns out to be Shinnok. "I could kill you with a mere thought." He does that too. Reptile goes boom.

Tanya- Liu Kang is led into a trap. Refusing to bow down before Shinnok, he launches himself at the floating form of the Fallen Elder God and he goes boom as well.

Shinnok- Levitating a defeated Raiden, he gloats and then hits him with some energy and Raiden blows up.

Shinnok's armies in MK4 were walking through the heavens of the MK-verse and killing off gods. 

Quan Chi himself killed every member of Scroption's clan. An entire ninja clan were destroyed by him alone.

Goro has hundreds of years reigning as MK Champion.

Kintaro is stronger than Goro and was only killed by Raiden himself.

Shujinko has mastered every form of martial arts in teh MK universe.

So..MK wins. 1000000000000000000000000000000/10.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Dec 26, 2006)

And with his bare hands, Scorpion pierced Dragon King's body, which didnt even feel it when hit by a nuke, or a point blank explosion created by Shang Tsung, Quan Chi, and Raiden together. And even Johnny Cage was strong enough to decapitate Goro with 1 kick


----------



## Rainstorm (Dec 27, 2006)

MK ftw. They have GODS on their side. A few people on SF are badass though. I mean in the SF2 anime movie, Ryu freakin' made a huge gash on Sagat's stomach from one Shoryuken. But MK is simply too badass for SF.


----------



## Hamaru (Dec 28, 2006)

> Curious. . .
> 
> Which MK characters can stand up to
> 
> ...



None. Fact is that MK is just hella more violent, but when it comes to terms of power SF wins by far. IF you have seen SF then animated move, Street fighter Alpha the animated movie, and SF V then you would know that MK would not have a chance.


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Dec 28, 2006)

Hamaru said:


> None. Fact is that MK is just hella more violent, but when it comes to terms of power SF wins by far. IF you have seen SF then animated move, Street fighter Alpha the animated movie, and SF V then you would know that MK would not have a chance.



Wrong. If you played any of the games you'd know that no SF character can stand up to Shinnok.


----------



## Hamaru (Dec 28, 2006)

> Wrong. If you played any of the games you'd know that no SF character can stand up to Shinnok.



Akuma and Bison....


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 28, 2006)

Onaga by himself could take down 3/4 of the SF fighters. The combined powers of Shang Tsung, Quan Chi and Raiden did nothing and Raiden releasing his entire godly essence in a nuke atack didn't even make him blink. I don't think Akuma has power beyond that. or even Shin Akuma. So, if Onaga by himself can take down AT LEAST 1/2 of all the Street Fighters, that leaves:

Shinnok
Scorpion
Noob Saibot/Noob-Smoke
Goro
Kintaro

That should pretty much do it. Everyone in Street Figher is dead 100x time over. Also do not forget the following:

1. Shinnok's army invaded the heavens and killed several gods. He has an entire Netherrealm's worth of these warriors.
2. Shao Kahn's extermination squads which were going through Earth and wiping out everything.
3. Baraka's Tarkatan warrior 

Yeah...SF dies in a curbstomp of Galactus vs. The Hulk proportions.


----------



## Orion (Dec 28, 2006)

gin prime,oro and shin akuma would give mk hell but in the end mk simply has too many high tiers and wayyyyyy to much fodder they can throw at sf.


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Dec 28, 2006)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Onaga by himself could take down 3/4 of the SF fighters. The combined powers of Shang Tsung, Quan Chi and Raiden did nothing and Raiden releasing his entire godly essence in a nuke atack didn't even make him blink. I don't think Akuma has power beyond that. or even Shin Akuma. So, if Onaga by himself can take down AT LEAST 1/2 of all the Street Fighters, that leaves:
> 
> Shinnok
> Scorpion
> ...



Not to mention that Scorpion, with his bare hands, pierced the body of Onaga whom a nuke couldn't scratch.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Dec 28, 2006)

Shinnock, Scorpion, or Onaga could solo SF


----------



## Jin22 (Dec 28, 2006)

As much as I hate to concede, MK wins.  While the elite of SF could destroy a big city, the elder gods of MK best them by being able to destroy continents.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Dec 29, 2006)

Fuck being able to kick a guys cunt in. Music wise; Street Fighter takes it.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 29, 2006)

Really?

I liked MKs music better..lol


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Dec 29, 2006)

I can't imagine any music on an MK game that could come close to Ken's, Ryu's, Vega's and Guile's themes. 

To be honest, nothing on MK's soundtrack really stood out mate.

Another class soundtrack from back in the day was the ones from Streets of Rage I & II, but that's for another topic.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Dec 30, 2006)

Street fighter would rape mortal kombat, are these guys serious????

Ryu >>> Lui Kang (although he sweet ass hell and the best in MK) no homo

Ken >>> Subzero, Scopion

etc.. etc..

Ryu = 2nd greatest Martial Artist in all of fiction a little higher than batman and just under goku


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Dec 30, 2006)

Here we go again. The Elder Gods are Nigh-Omnipotent, they alone rape SF.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 30, 2006)

> Street fighter would rape mortal kombat, are these guys serious????



MK has gods. SF's screwed.



> Ryu >>> Lui Kang (although he sweet ass hell and the best in MK) no homo
> 
> Ken >>> Subzero, *Scopion*



Ken can't kill Scorpion. Scorpion's immortal.



> etc.. etc..
> 
> Ryu = 2nd greatest Martial Artist in all of fiction a little higher than batman and just under goku



Incorrect.

1) Ryu is not even the strongest martial artist in th SFverse. As of TS, he's in Tier 2.

2) Batman as a martial artist is not even close to being that high in DC, forget fiction.


----------



## Vicious (Dec 30, 2006)

is their really a omnipotent in MK?


----------



## King Bookah (Dec 30, 2006)

SF has Gill, Oro, and Akuma.  With the exception of the gods, Akuma would shit on the entire cast of MK alone.  Not to mention, Gill can't die as he has a technique called ressurection, not to mention he can create and uncreate ice and fire.  He also split the sea like Moses in his SF3 ending.  

But still, MK would barely win since they have gods and all.  As much as I like SF, they lose this time.


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Dec 30, 2006)

4thandnaruto said:


> is their really a omnipotent in MK?



Yes. The One Being is Mk's Omnipotent. But I banned him from this fight.

Still One EG like Shinnok >>>>>>>>> SF.


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 30, 2006)

i think bringing out the 'elder gods' is a little too cheap, imo.
because of the fact that we have never seen them fight before.

using shinnok, raiden, etc. is okay but the other elder gods? :|


----------

